# FIRST PICTURES: Chocolate Brown Allan's ESV



## matthew11v25 (Jan 22, 2009)

Very Nice but I still prefer the TAN ESV from Allans.

Bible Design and Binding: First Glimpse of Chocolate Brown Allan's ESV1


----------



## Ivan (Jan 22, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 23, 2009)

nice!


----------



## GTMOPC (Jan 24, 2009)

Pretty.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice looking Bible. I'd love to give those guys a class on how to light for product shots.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 24, 2009)

Make sure to go down to CVIC there at Quantico to get a proper lesson..


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 24, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Make sure to go down to CVIC there at Quantico to get a proper lesson..



Not for me, for them. You can tell the product shots are taken with the on-camera flash.

BTW, I was going to say: "I'd love to give them a PME about how to take product shots..." but then I realized nobody would know what I'm talking about.

Also, if Allans happens to read this, I'm happy to take product shots for you and won't charge you a thing other than getting to keep only one of the Bibles you send.


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 24, 2009)

does it come in genuine leather?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 25, 2009)

You are right Rich. I think the guy that snapped the shots just walked in to the store front in Glasgow Scotland. Mark Bertrand will be posting nice shots in February when he does the official review...so you may have competition as the "Allan's Photographer".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sure they have good product photographers but one can dream about getting nice free Bibles. I'll even settle for them flying me out there to take the shots.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 25, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I'm sure they have good product photographers but one can dream about getting nice free Bibles. I'll even settle for them flying me out there to take the shots.



you will need an assistant right!?


----------

